# Programmas / Software >  MS Excel 2007

## liene

Sveiki. Ir pāris jautājumi par MS Excel 2007. Taisu PVZ un neskaidras divas lietas:
1. Kā var izdarīt tā, lai piemēram man sheet-1 ir pati PVZ, bet sheet-2, teiksim, klientu saraksts ar visiem viņu rekvizītiem. Gribu, lai nav katru reizi jāraksta visi rekvizīti, bet vienkārši izvēlos no izkrītošā saraksta klienta nosaukumu un ievietojas arī pārējie viņa rekvizīti(adrese, LV u.t.t.). Tātad, kā sasaistīt šos lauciņus? adreses lauciņu ar adresi, LV lauciņu ar LV(no sheet-2). Ceru, ka saprotami izklāstiju savu vēlmi.

2. Tabulā, kur raksta preču nosaukumus, cenas u.t.t. ir attiecīgas formulas. Problēma tāda, ka pat tad ja nav ierakstīts, ne skaitas, ne cena, formula tāpat kautko rēķina un loģiski, ka rezultāts ir 0.00. Sanāk, ka tukšai PVZ visos lauciņos, kur ir ievietota formula rādās, tas 0.00. Jautājums kā var izdarīt, tā, lai formula sāk izpildīties, tiaki tad kad tiek kautkas ierakstīts, piemēram, lauciņā "skaits"? Vai varbūt var vienkārši kautkā noslēpt tās 0.00? Pievienoju bildi, lai būtu vienkāršāk saprast, ko esmu sarakstījusi.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

1. jautājumu laikam vienkāršāk risināt izmantojot Access.

----------


## liene

Bet es zinu. ka var to visu izdarīt arī excelī. Bet ja izmanto access, tad jau tāpat jānodrošina sasaiste ar to. Manliekas, ka  racionālāk būtu nodrošināt šo sasaisti starp exceļa sheetiem(tas vismaz ir vienas programmas ietvaros).

----------


## liene

2. jautājumu šķiet atrisināju. Ja vēl kādam noderēs:
Ja ir, piemēram, formula - summa=daudzums*cena, lai nerādītos tās nulles formula jāizlabo uz: =IF(daudzums<>"";daudzums*cena;"")


P.S. 1. jautājums joprojām paliek aktuāļs.

----------


## ansius

cik saprotu ar programēšanu īpaši nedraudzējies (tad neuzdotu šādu jautājumu), jo tas ir risināms caur macros (te jāprot visual basic), var arī ar formulām, bet tad tev būs jāievieš klienta ID (pas patiesībā piem ir rindas nr) ar kura palīdzību tad arī var likt excel automātiski paņemt attiecīgās šunas. tikai man ieteikums pavadzīmes un klientu sarastu turēt dažādos failos.

----------


## Delfins

Grūti google iebakstīt ?

http://www.contextures.com/xldataval05.html

Uzreiz varu pateikt priekšā - uztaisi SHEET ar klientiem, uztaisi RANGE, iekš pavadzīmes klienta lauka uzliec DATA VALIDATION, ar atsauci uz klientu nosaukumu tabulu.
Adreses laukā izmanto LOOKUP f-ju, kur padod klienta nosaukumu, kur meklēt, un ko atdot pretī pēc indeksa (RESULT VECTOR), konkr. Adreses RANGE

----------


## abidox

Tak labāk izmet to 2007 un lieto 2003 vai vispār kādu opensource jo ja mēs visi tā tupi sekot mazmīkstajiem tad būs auzās

----------


## Slowmo

Pirmkārt - topika datums, otrkārt - kāds sakars Ofisa versijai ar iepriekš minēto problēmu. Cik man zināms, opensource ofisiem ir stipri ierobežots VBA atbalsts.

----------


## wanderer

starp citu, 2010. ofiss nemaz nav tik sūdīgs.
piemērs: klienti (profesionāli grāmatveži) spļaudās 6-8 mēnešus pēc 2003., pēc tam apgalvo, ka 2010. tiešām esot foršāks, tikai pierašanas vaina  ::

----------

